# how long does Windows 8 CP last before it expires?



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have installed windows 8 CP as MAIN OS and replaced Win 7 because it is way faster and better and gave me none problems so far, and I want to know how many time does it last before it expires as I cannot find it anywhere!

Thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please review the FAQ's here: Windows 8 Consumer Preview: frequently asked questions

The preview will expire (probably shortly after the final version of Win8 is released) and you'll have to purchase a copy of Win8 when it comes out if you want to continue using it.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

Many thanks, says it will expire on 16/01/2013


----------

